# Putting Square Trade to the test....UPDATE: They PASSED!



## luvmy4brats

I just broke poor Bella's screen. Somehow she got left under the blanket and I laid down on it and heard a crunch. It's just a sickening sound. I could just cry.

Luckily, I have Square Trade and am in the process of filing a claim now. I'll let you know how it goes.

I think that instead of buying another K2, I'll get a DX instead. I pretty much only use it at home these days, using my iPhone Kindle app when I'm out and about. That means I'll be selling the 3 Oberon and 1 Amazon cover I have, along with the 2 BorsaBella bags I have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh, Heather!  SO sad! . . . .don't forget to note all the books so you can recover the licenses. 

I think you'll like the DX. . . . .


----------



## ladyknight33

Oh NO!!! Sorry about the accident. i just purchased another policy for the K2 I won so I am interested in how smooth the process is.

What bags do you have?


----------



## brianm

Heather,
                Oh Man !! What a bummer.................. I hope your claim goes smoothly (keep us informed please) and
maybe the new DX will eliminate some of your pain  

                        Brian


----------



## EllenR

How sad! I'm also interested to hear how the claim goes. I have Square Trade warranties on both the K2s I bought.

EllenR


----------



## kari

Oh no!! Sorry to hear about Bella!!

My understanding is that Amazon's warranty is in effect for the first year, and then the Square Trade kicks in after that.  So I think that Amazon will send you a K2 replacement.  Not sure if you could ask to pay more and get a DX instead?  

These are just my guesses - let us know how it works out!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm pretty crushed at the moment. 

So far, Square Trade has been great. I just emailed the guy my receipt (I had forgotten to fax it).

I'll be getting an email shortly with a UPS shipping label. Once they get it and process it, I'll get reimbursed via PayPal (minus the $50 deductible). He said the whole process should take about a week if I mail it out today.

As for the DX, I think I will like it. I'll be able to use it for the kids school as well as reading. I'll make due with my iPhone until it's available again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Are you ordering your DX as we speak?

Doesn't your daughter have your K1? I would borrow hers if need be. She should be outside playing in the nice summer weather.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> Oh no!! Sorry to hear about Bella!!
> 
> My understanding is that Amazon's warranty is in effect for the first year, and then the Square Trade kicks in after that. So I think that Amazon will send you a K2 replacement. Not sure if you could ask to pay more and get a DX instead?
> 
> These are just my guesses - let us know how it works out!


Because I broke it, it's covered through Square Trade.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> Are you ordering your DX as we speak?
> 
> Doesn't your daughter have your K1? I would borrow hers if need be. She should be outside playing in the nice summer weather.


I would, but she just sold it! I'm actually shipping it out this week to one of my friends here on KB. He's giving it to his MIL. She wanted to upgrade to the new iPhone and actually likes reading on the smaller screen.


----------



## Kathy

So sorry about Bella. I have the Square Trade warranty as well and glad that it seems to be working as promised.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> So sorry about Bella. I have the Square Trade warranty as well and glad that it seems to be working as promised.


So far the warranty process has been pretty easy. I got the shipping label and will be mailing it out today. I've been very happy with them so far.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> So far the warranty process has been pretty easy. I got the shipping label and will be mailing it out today. I've been very happy with them so far.


Good to know. I also bought the warranty for my daughters K2. She has 3 boys, so I wanted to make sure it was covered for accidents. Maybe I should have bought insurance for them in case they break it. She will probably put the culprit on the plane to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's why I got it. I figured with the 4 kids, one of them would have broken it (Ok, mainly my son.. he's a wild child) but it was me...<sniff>


----------



## DD

Oh, no, luv.  So sorry to hear about the accident with Bella.  I winced when you described the 'crunch' sound.  It must have been a terrible moment.  Hope you will be happy with your new DX.


----------



## Ruby296

Gosh, I am so sorry to hear about Bella too.  I am glad that your warranty seems to be going smoothly and that you'll be getting yourself the DX, but still.......


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks everyone. I had a small memorial service for her as I packed her up and when I shipped her off to her final resting place. Square Trade sent the email with the pre-paid UPS label as promised about 20 minutes after I filed the claim.

DD, the crunch is truly a heartbreaking sound.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, the crunch is truly a heartbreaking sound.


I never want to hear that noise...

So sorry for you, Heather. My deepest sympathies.

L


----------



## MineKinder

I just broke poor Bella's screen. Somehow she got left under the blanket and I laid down on it and heard a crunch. It's just a sickening sound. I could just cry.


I did this exact same thing last week! I read in bed, and Kinder was hidden under my blanket. And sure enough, I got back in bed knee first, to the horrid sound of a "crunch"!
I also was heartbroken, and of course I had just put new skin on, that I could not salvage.

Its exciting, your getting a DX though! So something good came, from the bad!


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks everyone. I had a small memorial service for her as I packed her up and when I shipped her off to her final resting place. Square Trade sent the email with the pre-paid UPS label as promised about 20 minutes after I filed the claim.
> 
> DD, the crunch is truly a heartbreaking sound.


So what happens now? When they receive the broken Kindle, they will mail you a check for the purchase price?


----------



## Kind

That sucks BUT at least you have insurance.     Good thing you got it eh?


----------



## LCEvans

So sorry to hear your sad news. R.I.P. Bella. Today is the first I've heard about Square Trade, but I will definitely be looking into that for my Sunny.


----------



## Buttercup

luvmy4brats said:


> Once they get it and process it, I'll get reimbursed via PayPal (minus the $50 deductible).


I'm not sure I like the idea of paypal being used as a form of reimbursment, you'll be charged paypals fees and won't end up getting the amount you should.


----------



## KimmyA

So sorry to hear about Bella. I read in bed a lot and that is my worst fear. I'm glad you're happy with Squaretrade so far. Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## kari

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I'm not sure I like the idea of paypal being used as a form of reimbursment, you'll be charged paypals fees and won't end up getting the amount you should.


I've had items refunded on Paypal before and they didn't deduct any fees.


----------



## BK

Wonder how they handle folks who don't/won't use PayPal?  I have a Square Trade warranty on my K2, but I won't use PayPal EVER.  Someone got into my long-closed PayPal account and (temporarily) defrauded us of $2400.  We had to close our checking account, and it took months to straighten everything out.  (If anyone is wondering why we had that much $$ in checking, we didn't.  Overdraft protection kicked in, which of course made things even WORSE!)

Hopefully, I'll never need my ST warranty, but just wondering if they'd send a check.


----------



## kari

Maybe they refund using the method you used when purchasing the warranty.  If you don't use Paypal, then you must have paid via credit card or another method.  Mine actually went on my credit card b/c I had to call them to get something straight and could only use that over the phone.


----------



## angelad

BK said:


> Wonder how they handle folks who don't/won't use PayPal? I have a Square Trade warranty on my K2, but I won't use PayPal EVER. Someone got into my long-closed PayPal account and (temporarily) defrauded us of $2400. We had to close our checking account, and it took months to straighten everything out. (If anyone is wondering why we had that much $$ in checking, we didn't. Overdraft protection kicked in, which of course made things even WORSE!)
> 
> Hopefully, I'll never need my ST warranty, but just wondering if they'd send a check.


Its not much harder to hack your bank account through your credit/debit card. Paypal is very convenient IMO


----------



## luvmy4brats

BK said:


> Wonder how they handle folks who don't/won't use PayPal? I have a Square Trade warranty on my K2, but I won't use PayPal EVER. Someone got into my long-closed PayPal account and (temporarily) defrauded us of $2400. We had to close our checking account, and it took months to straighten everything out. (If anyone is wondering why we had that much $$ in checking, we didn't. Overdraft protection kicked in, which of course made things even WORSE!)
> 
> Hopefully, I'll never need my ST warranty, but just wondering if they'd send a check.


That's a good question. I would guess that they would send in a check.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know what would be great is if they'd just send you an Amazon.com gift card. . . .maybe not as an automatic thing, but if requested. . . .


----------



## Andra

That must have been a terrible feeling - glad you had the warranty.
(memo to self - do not leave Endora or Athena on the bed)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Now it's time to decide on a skin. I really liked the one I've had for the last few months. Flores Agua in purple, but I think it's time for a change.

Whichever Kindle I decide on, I need to get a skin and a cover for it ASAP.

Got an email from Square Trade today updating me on the status. It was just to let me know that UPS informed them that the package has been shipped and is in transit. I like how they're keeping me updated every step.

You know, I've gone to bed with that Kindle every night with no problems, I don't know why I didn't check to see  where it was. Usually it's propped up on my Peeramid, but it must have fallen off.


----------



## MarthaT

terrible thing to happen, so glad you got the warranty


----------



## Anne

Poor Bella. I am sorry this happen Heather. I know you will love the DX  Do you get the full price of the kindle back? What do they do with the Kindle after you mail it to them?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> Poor Bella. I am sorry this happen Heather. I know you will love the DX  Do you get the full price of the kindle back? What do they do with the Kindle after you mail it to them?


I get back $309... It's minus the $50 deductible for the accidental damage. I'm not sure what they do with the broken Kindles they receive. I held my own little memorial service before shipping her. Maybe she'll get a nice little Kindle funeral there.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I get back $309... It's minus the $50 deductible for the accidental damage. I'm not sure what they do with the broken Kindles they receive. I held my own little memorial service before shipping her. Maybe she'll get a nice little Kindle funeral there.


Thanks Heather. Have you ordered your DX yet?


----------



## Lynne_R

So what is Square Trade -- Is that the extended Amazon warranty?  Or is it an aftermarket insurance?  How long after purchasing a K2 can you get it?  Wondering because my K2 is almost 5 months old, and an wondering about "insurance."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luvmy4brats said:


> I get back $309... It's minus the $50 deductible for the accidental damage. I'm not sure what they do with the broken Kindles they receive. I held my own little memorial service before shipping her. Maybe she'll get a nice little Kindle funeral there.


I am guessing they want the broken item shipped to them so that people do not file false claims. Otherwise people could file a claim and keep the working Kindle while getting the $300 warranty coverage. I would imagine that if you filed a claim based on theft you would have to give them a police report.


----------



## ellesu

I'm glad to hear that things are moving along smoothly.  Yesterday I transferred the SquareTrade warranty I'd bought for my son's laptop (b'thday gift), from my name to his.  It seemed to go without a hitch.  They sent me emails informing me of each step, too.  I like that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lynne_R said:


> So what is Square Trade -- Is that the extended Amazon warranty? Or is it an aftermarket insurance? How long after purchasing a K2 can you get it? Wondering because my K2 is almost 5 months old, and an wondering about "insurance."


It's a third party company that offers insurance on all kinds of electronics. Not connected to Amazon in any way. I think you have to get it within 30 days of acquiring your device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, Heather, terrible to hear about Bella!  Let us know how the process goes!

Betsy


----------



## Danny Relic

So sorry to hear that!  I've had the same thing happen with my iPod and cell phone.  It's that instant-regret feeling........*stomach churns*


----------



## Miranda7

Prof, neither the SquareTrade nor the Amazon extended warranty cover theft.


----------



## Annie

Question for you guys. Is the receipt the packing slip?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Annie said:


> Question for you guys. Is the receipt the packing slip?


Yes


----------



## Bren S.

Annie said:


> Question for you guys. Is the receipt the packing slip?


You can also sign into your account on Amazon and find your Kindle order and then click the button that says "Need to print an invoice?" and you can print out a receipt that way as well.


----------



## Anne

Heather: Thanks after I read about Bella. I realized that I had not gotten a warranty for my DX. I bought one yesterday from Square Trade just in time. I  have Alexis for almost a month. I wish I had gotten a warranty from them instead of the one I got for Champagne (my K2). I have one from them for the small laptop I have.


----------



## drenee

I remember months ago Vampyre commenting he would never read in bed because of the bed crunching accidents he had heard about.  I took his words to heart and always place mine on the night stand before getting up.  
Heather, so very sorry to hear about this.  I'm glad it's turning out okay.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Due to the cautionary tales here on KB, I TRY to never leave it on something that someone could lie, sit or stand on or put something on top of it.  That being said, I get distracted at times and I won't say I'll never do it.  It's good to be reminded, but I'm sorry it's at Bella's expense!

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA

I don't have lots of room to set it on the night table so I try to put it on the pillow. I shouldn't be sitting or putting my knee on the pillow so it should be safe. However, in Luv's case it fell off her peeramid. Mine could just as easily slide off the pillow. Maybe I'll have to clear a spot on my night table so I KNOW that it's safe.


----------



## drenee

That's exactly what I've been afraid of, it sliding off my pillow and I don't notice.  
deb


----------



## Greg Banks

kari said:


> I've had items refunded on Paypal before and they didn't deduct any fees.


I think they only charge fees when you have a merchant's account, which I actually do.


----------



## JCBeam

Was the "Order" date v shipping date invoice issue ever resolved with respect to Square Trade?  I'm pretty sure the Amazon shipping label states purchase date of January (have to dig it out).   I ordered my Kindle 2 in January, but of course, did not get until February which SHOULD techincally be my buy date since I was not charged until then.  I purchased a SquareTrade warranty, but forgot to follow up on this.  Anyone know?

Juanita


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I questioned them specifically on this and the rep who contacted me via email said it is the order date (which I think is not the correct date to use, IMHO)...fortunately for me, I ordered Oct 27 and rec'd it Nov 4.

Betsy

Edit:


> Here's the response I got:
> 
> Hello Betsy,
> 
> Thank you for contacting SquareTrade.
> 
> I understand your concern.
> 
> Please note that the 30 day purchase window is from the item purchase date. The first day would be the day the item was purchased on.
> 
> However, if you have any confusions in determining the date, feel free to contact us.
> 
> Hope that answers your question! If not, go here to view the contract summary. You can also reply to this email or call 1-877-WARRANTY (1-877-927-726 US & Canada only, 24/7.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Daniel
> 
> SquareTrade Care Specialist


----------



## JCBeam

I'm still confused, because the "purchase" did not go through until my credit card was charged, more than a month after the online order wherein they were sold out.  Sigh.  I hope that does not mean I purchased this Square Trade for nothing....


----------



## LauraB

I think if you contact them with these questions they will either honor it or refund your money. I don't think they can keep your money and not  actually deliver the insurance. Call or email them.  Good luck


----------



## luvmy4brats

JCBeam said:


> I'm still confused, because the "purchase" did not go through until my credit card was charged, more than a month after the online order wherein they were sold out. Sigh. I hope that does not mean I purchased this Square Trade for nothing....


I was told that if you provide a CC statementthat shows when the item was actually charged, they would use that.


----------



## JCBeam

I'm gonna dig it out (the credit card statement) and attach it to the Square Trade warranty (god forbid something happen to Shea)!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got notification from UPS that Bella has made it to SquareTrade in Texas.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Update:

WOW! That was fast. They received it earlier today and I received the following email about 2 hours ago (took about 4 hours to process):


Dear Heather, 
Your item has just passed inspection, and a reimbursement of $359.00 has been authorized. 

In order to get your money to you as fast as possible, your payment will be sent via PayPal. Please confirm your PayPal address to ensure we are sending the money to the right person by clicking here. Please disregard this step if you have requested your payout be made by check. You'll receive an email in a few business days to let you know the money is in your account, along with instructions for claiming it. 

If you have any questions or concerns regarding your claim, please give us a call at 1-877-900-7283, weekdays from 6am to 5pm PST. 

Sincerely, 

The SquareTrade Team 

Please Note: The bulk of SquareTrade communications are done through email. To ensure you receive important emails, make sure you add this email to your address book. 

There's the answer to anyone who was wondering about not using PayPal. They'll mail a check.

Oh happy, happy!!!!


----------



## drenee

So you got the whole 359?  They didn't keep out the 50.00 like you first thought?
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> So you got the whole 359? They didn't keep out the 50.00 like you first thought?
> deb


I don't know. I'm waiting to see what Paypal says...


----------



## Annie

I rushed out to get the Square Trade warranty yesterday. I had seriously been debating, but finally decided that it would be best if I got it. Though, I wish I hadn't waited. There weren't any 40% off coupons - they all expired. I remember the huge rush when everybody got the coupon and went off to Square Trade. That's why you shouldn't procrastinate! I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's generally some kind of square trade coupon available.  If none are posted here, I usually google square trade coupon and find something...even 20% helps.

Betsy


----------



## Annie

I did get 20% off, but it was still quite expensive, but much better than the Amazon warranty.


----------



## KimmyA

That's awesome and fast. Let us know if they deduct the $50. Either way it sounds like Squaretrade is easy to work with.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Miranda7 said:


> Prof, neither the SquareTrade nor the Amazon extended warranty cover theft.


Well that sucks. Wonder why they don't cover theft?


----------



## luvmy4brats

The payout was sent to PayPal today. Apparently they process payments on Tuesdays and Fridays and I just barely missed the Friday payout by a couple of hours. $309 was deposited and I was NOT charges a Paypal fee. They also did not deduct any shipping charges. Just the $50 deductible.

I HIGHLY recommend them. I'm very happy with the everything. As soon as I order my new Kindle, I will be getting another warranty with Square Trade


(and to top it, I WON a free iPhone warranty yesterday on twitter..Maybe I can win another one this week and use it for my Kindle)


----------



## ladyknight33

Now luv, give us (ME)  a chance to win


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> The payout was sent to PayPal today. Apparently they process payments on Tuesdays and Fridays and I just barely missed the Friday payout by a couple of hours. $309 was deposited and I was NOT charges a Paypal fee. They also did not deduct any shipping charges. Just the $50 deductible.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend them. I'm very happy with the everything. As soon as I order my new Kindle, I will be getting another warranty with Square Trade
> 
> (and to top it, I WON a free iPhone warranty yesterday on twitter..Maybe I can win another one this week and use it for my Kindle)


Thanks Heather it nice to know you recommend them. I bought a warranty from them for my DX. And I have one with them for my small laptop. I wish I had gotten my warranty for my K2 from them.


----------



## Annie

JCBeam said:


> I'm still confused, because the "purchase" did not go through until my credit card was charged, more than a month after the online order wherein they were sold out. Sigh. I hope that does not mean I purchased this Square Trade for nothing....


I just now read this, and now it's getting me worried. I just sent an e-mail to them too. They probably have to refund the money because technically, we aren't getting the insurance if that's the case.


----------



## Bren S.

Glad it all worked out for you Heather.Have you decided on a K2 or KDX?

I got a square trade warranty for my KDX and my 2nd K2 right away when they arrived,as square trade will not offer "accidental damage" coverage if the Kindle was purchased 30 or more days ago.

I didn't know that with my 1st K2,and I ended up with no accidental damage coverage on it through them, luckily though I had my extended warranty through Amazon/Service Net which does cover it.Well luckily for Jenni who bought my 1st K2 

I guess it is best to get the warranty right away and not wait and end up losing the extra coverage.


----------



## libros_lego

Sugar said:


> Glad it all worked out for you Heather.Have you decided on a K2 or KDX?
> 
> I got a square trade warranty for my KDX and my 2nd K2 right away when they arrived,as square trade will not offer "accidental damage" coverage if the Kindle was purchased 30 or more days ago.
> 
> I didn't know that with my 1st K2,and I ended up with no accidental damage coverage on it through them, luckily though I had my extended warranty through Amazon/Service Net which does cover it.Well luckily for Jenni who bought my 1st K2
> 
> I guess it is best to get the warranty right away and not wait and end up losing the extra coverage.


Yes, that's one of the reasons why I bought it. You can't go wrong with the extra warranty.


----------



## Bren S.

Jenni said:


> Yes, that's one of the reasons why I bought it. You can't go wrong with the extra warranty.


Nope you sure can't.

Scary to think there are people who choose not to get the extended warranty.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sugar said:


> Scary to think there are people who choose not to get the extended warranty.


I didn't get an extended warranty. . . . .just don't see the need For ME.

So, it's not scary for me at all.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Normally I don't buy any extra warranty coverage. But now that I have a child, I think of it as Alec insurance. LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luv That would pay for a totally new K2 with $9 for books left over. How cool is that?

Does anyone know if the cost of coverage or the deductible has gone down now that the price of the K2 has gone down?


----------



## Bren S.

ProfCrash said:


> luv That would pay for a totally new K2 with $9 for books left over. How cool is that?
> 
> Does anyone know if the cost of coverage or the deductible has gone down now that the price of the K2 has gone down?


With Square Trade it should have gone down,as their rate is based on retail price.


----------



## KimmyA

That's wonderful luv. I'm glad to hear they did what they said they were going to. The whole process didn't take long either. Awesome!


----------



## Bren S.

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't get an extended warranty. . . . .just don't see the need For ME.
> 
> So, it's not scary for me at all.


Well you're braver than me Ann.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> The payout was sent to PayPal today. Apparently they process payments on Tuesdays and Fridays and I just barely missed the Friday payout by a couple of hours. $309 was deposited and I was NOT charges a Paypal fee. They also did not deduct any shipping charges. Just the $50 deductible.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend them. I'm very happy with the everything. As soon as I order my new Kindle, I will be getting another warranty with Square Trade
> 
> (and to top it, I WON a free iPhone warranty yesterday on twitter..Maybe I can win another one this week and use it for my Kindle)


Wow, they passed with flying colors! So glad for you, luv, and so glad I bought the waranty too!


----------



## Annie

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't get an extended warranty. . . . .just don't see the need For ME.
> 
> So, it's not scary for me at all.


I didn't think I needed it either. It took me awhile to figure out whether or not to get it, and my 30 days were coming to an end, so I had to act fast. But I can now rest assured that my KDX will be covered. I NEVER buy warranties for anything, but I thought with a $489 device, I'd better. There are so many hypothetical situations in which my Rosie would go to Kindle Heaven.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My husband and I have a firm rule about not getting those store warranties.  Let's face it, the manufactures are in it to make money, if the warranties did not make them money, they wouldn't be offering them.

That being said, I got a warranty on my Kindle because I know I will be carrying it with me constantly and having it in places where I'm eating and drinking, maximizing its exposure; AND I get warranties on items I get for certain grandchildren whom I know have a tendency to break things, IF it's an expensive item.

Other stuff, most things I get have long outlasted any warranty I would get, so I don't get the warranties.  I think I've gotten five extended warranties in my entire long, colorful electronics buying career.

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA

Normally we don't buy warranties either. They're pretty much a waste of money. There's always some loophole you're not told about that doesn't cover whatever your problem is. However, with the kindle, I thought I would try a warranty since it covers accidental damage. I was afraid that if I didn't drop it, the kids would do something to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, being able to get the accidental coverage is what sold me on the "Your expensive item is going to break in less than three years" warranty.

Once I actually asked the clerk at Radio Shack if what they were selling was so bad that it wouldn't last two years.  He was trying to sell me a $10 extended warranty on a $20 item that had a 90 day warranty.

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He was trying to sell me a $10 extended warranty on a $20 item that had a 90 day warranty.
> 
> Betsy


$10 warranty for a $20 item?! Good grief.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got the warranty because my kids are very active (despite what you saw yesterday Betsy) I honestly thought if something was going to happen to the Kindle it would probably be because of one of them (most likely my son). I'm so glad I did.

I've also gotten it for our iPhones. I have a tendency to drop my phones a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you get your iPhone fixed? 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you get your iPhone fixed?
> 
> Betsy


Yep. There was nothing wrong with it. B discovered a new feature on it and I didn't know how he did it, or how to undo it.

It's a zoom feature on the 3GS (called universal access) you use three fingers to double tap the screen it zooms it, do it again and it zooms out. In and out of the apple store in about 2 minutes. (after a two hour long freak out!)


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband and I have a firm rule about not getting those store warranties. Let's face it, the manufactures are in it to make money, if the warranties did not make them money, they wouldn't be offering them.
> 
> That being said, I got a warranty on my Kindle because I know I will be carrying it with me constantly and having it in places where I'm eating and drinking, maximizing its exposure; AND I get warranties on items I get for certain grandchildren whom I know have a tendency to break things, IF it's an expensive item.
> 
> Other stuff, most things I get have long outlasted any warranty I would get, so I don't get the warranties. I think I've gotten five extended warranties in my entire long, colorful electronics buying career.
> 
> Betsy


I definitely understand that.For the most part store warranties are garbage,and salespeople are basically told to push them.

The Kindle because it is fragile,and used in all sorts of places is what made a extended warranty a necessity for me personally.

I don't usually buy store warranties either.

Example: I recently bought a $200 over the stove microwave,and when I went to pay for it I was asked if I wanted a extended warranty.Well, the warranty was $69 and to me wasn't worth it considering the price of the item.


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, being able to get the accidental coverage is what sold me on the "Your expensive item is going to break in less than three years" warranty.
> 
> Once I actually asked the clerk at Radio Shack if what they were selling was so bad that it wouldn't last two years. He was trying to sell me a $10 extended warranty on a $20 item that had a 90 day warranty.
> 
> Betsy


That is horrible. $10 warranty on a $20 item.

I always look at the whole picture to decide if it is cost effective,and generally store warranties just aren't.

I do always buy the AppleCare Extended 3 yr warranty,but, that is because a $150 warranty w/ phone support for 3 years on a $1800.00 item to me just makes sense.


----------



## fastdogs

sometimes squaretrade will give you discount coupons when you get a warranty with them. I had got a warranty on an eee pc, and got a 50% off coupon code, which I used fo rmy kindle warranty.
I held off till my 30 days was almost up, but after reading posts on here I decided I'd better go for it. It was around $44 with the accident part added in.
vickie


----------



## Kathy

I'm so glad it worked out. I got one for my Kindle and thought I was going to have to use it yesterday. I am out of town and staying at a hotel that only has valet parking. I pulled up and had my purse sitting beside me on the door side. The valet attendant opened my car door for me and out goes my purse with my Kindle in it. I'm in a Saturn Vue, a small SUV, so it fell quite away down. I was lucky, the Oberon cover seems to have protected it. I'll keep watching it, but so far everything is OK. Knowing that I have the SquareTrade warranty is really reassuring. I paid the $359 for mine, so even with the $50 deductible I should be able to replace with no problems.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I'm a minority of one. Oh well. 

There no extended warranty available when I got my K1. . .though I found out about Square Trade one after the 30 days had passed. When I got the DX, I'd had a full year of Kindle ownership so had a pretty good idea of how _I_ would use it/transport it/store it/place it. So I just figured, no need. AND I don't have any BRATs at home! LOL. My son is 26 so he's long gone and it's just DH and I. Just with the way we both are, I know if something were to happen, it would be really freakish -- on the order of a small meteor landing on it or something  so I'm willing to save the money and take that chance.  We've never owned an electronic anything that didn't last well through it's initial warranty period; even when my son was younger and he had hand held electronics stuff; he was pretty careful kid and we never had a problem.

Having said that, we did get an extended warranty and in home service contract when we bought my aunt (who will be 90 in November) a new TV. Though we knew the chances of something not working were slim, we also knew we didn't want her to have to deal with anything. This way there's just one number she can call and someone will fix the thing if she needs 'em too. . . .


----------



## Shizu

I didn't get extended warranty either when I got my K2. I had my K1 for 8 months and I bought K2. I might just upgrade again before anything happens to my K2. So I felt no need for the extended warranty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...ust with the way we both are, I know if something were to happen, it would be really freakish -- on the order of a small meteor landing on it or something  so I'm willing to save the money and take that chance.  We've never owned an electronic anything that didn't last well through it's initial warranty period; even when my son was younger and he had hand held electronics stuff; he was pretty careful kid and we never had a problem...


Ann,

knowing you and knowing me, I would say you don't need one and I might, LOL! Though as I said, I thought the Kindle was in a little different place than my other electronics...no warranty on my cameras or my iPods or my laptops. Like you, everything I've owned has long outlasted any warranty I might have had on it.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am warrantyless and fine with that. I did not know about Square Trade when I received my K1 and Amazon did not sell an extended warranty at the time. (shrugs)


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just priced the warranties for the K2 at the $299 price. With Accidental Damage Protection, the price at Square Trade is now $49.99. ($34.99 without A/D) for 3 years. Amazon did not lower the price for the extended warranty. It's still $65 for 2 years.


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> I just priced the warranties for the K2 at the $299 price. With Accidental Damage Protection, the price at Square Trade is now $49.99. ($34.99 without A/D) for 3 years. Amazon did not lower the price for the extended warranty. It's still $65 for 2 years.


Yeah I doubt that Amazon( Service Net) will lower the price at all on theirs.


----------



## Meemo

Sugar said:


> That is horrible. $10 warranty on a $20 item.
> 
> I always look at the whole picture to decide if it is cost effective,and generally store warranties just aren't.
> 
> I do always buy the AppleCare Extended 3 yr warranty,but, that is because a $150 warranty w/ phone support for 3 years on a $1800.00 item to me just makes sense.


I saw some "expert" on TV talking about how worthless most extended warranties are, but he did say that Apple was one of the rare cases where it's worth it because of the excellent tech support. And I have to say we were very, very happy when we needed to use the warranty for our Apple TV - they were great, and shipped out a new one overnight. (We also used it when one of the grandkids apparently stuck something in the CD slot & had to have that repaired/replaced. So it's been well worth it!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My cousin is awful with her electronics. She bought the extended warranty for her Apple laptop and it has been golden for her. I meet her at the Apple store for lunch pretty regularly. 

She just got a Kindle and refuses to take it out of the house because she knows she will break it. She is looking into covers.


----------



## Miranda7

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband and I have a firm rule about not getting those store warranties. Let's face it, the manufactures are in it to make money, if the warranties did not make them money, they wouldn't be offering them.
> 
> That being said, I got a warranty on my Kindle because I know I will be carrying it with me constantly and having it in places where I'm eating and drinking, maximizing its exposure; AND I get warranties on items I get for certain grandchildren whom I know have a tendency to break things, IF it's an expensive item.


Same policy here, but the kindle is the most fragile object I have ever owned, as I realized when mine broke. You know the screen is comprised of several layers of very thin glass. I would love to hear the specs on just how thin it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On the other hand, I do believe I've saved enough by not buying store warranties to pay for replacing the Kindle.    On the other hand, I already spent the money saved on fabric.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the other hand, I do believe I've saved enough by not buying store warranties to pay for replacing the Kindle.  On the other hand, I already spent the money saved on fabric.
> 
> Betsy


My husband spent the money we've saved on tools. . . . . .


----------



## legalbs2

Most major credit cards and the American Express card give you a one year extension on your manufacturers' warranties when the item is purchased through that credit card.  Just a FYI.


----------



## Dankinia

legalbs2 said:


> Most major credit cards and the American Express card give you a one year extension on your manufacturers' warranties when the item is purchased through that credit card. Just a FYI.


Another one of the many reasons I love my Amex card. I bought my Kindle using it, and when I buy my mom's Kindle next month I am going to use it again.

I did buy the Square Trade one for my K2 because of the accidental damage coverage. I am usually very careful with my electronics, but I am also a bit clumsy (as my recent sprained ankle will attest to) and I figured the extra coverage would be worth it because I take Seshat everywhere with me.


----------



## legalbs2

Dankinia, another smart women!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Well, I got a Sqaure Trade for my K1 (no accident add on) and I transferred it to my K1's new owner when I sold her.  The new owner was very happy to have the defect peace of mind with her purchase.  I then started pricing K2 Square Trade since I bought K2 brand new, and I wanted the accident protection.  Luv's posts here prompted me to think about it.  Anyway, I got my K2 on Tuesday and on Thursday, I won the Twitter 100% off coupon and got my K2 warranty with accident protection!  Woo-hoo for Square Trade and Twitter!!

(I would have won on Tuesday but Luv was on it waaaay too quick!   )


----------



## TSinGA

Thanks for your posts on your Square Trade experience.  I decided to buy Kindle2 ins. with accident add on.    Then I checked price for laptop insurance for my son - only 120.00 with coupon.  So I bought it too.  Having children sure changes my perspective on warranties.  

PS I was in BestBuy a few days ago and the guy was telling a customer that the manufacturer warranty would  be void if the inside of the PC wasnt cleaned out every six months, so they should buy the store warranty.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

TSinGA said:


> PS I was in BestBuy a few days ago and the guy was telling a customer that the manufacturer warranty would be void if the inside of the PC wasnt cleaned out every six months, so they should buy the store warranty.


yeah. . .that's b-- . . .let's just go with 'not true'. 

Though it isn't a bad idea to get a can of air and blow the dust out of a computer every once in a while. My son had one that was getting glitchy. . .this was after three years or more. . .he was going to use it for parts and opened up the case -- can you say 'dust bunny heaven'? LOL! So he decided to 'dust' it before he started taking things apart. Re-started afterward and all the glitches were gone. Since it still worked, he kept it for a while as an emergency back up until he got himself a new laptop and _then_ cannibalized it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm it sounds like I need to clean out my computer. I have had it for 6 years and have never dusted.....


----------



## TSinGA

Yeah... I felt really torn.  Part of me wanted to tell her he was, well, ya know... but the other part felt that if I said anything and she didnt buy the warranty, her PC would suffer numerous breakdowns for the next 2 years...
While she was deciding another employee came to help me, so I dont know what she ended up doing.


----------



## Bren S.

TSinGA said:


> Thanks for your posts on your Square Trade experience. I decided to buy Kindle2 ins. with accident add on. Then I checked price for laptop insurance for my son - only 120.00 with coupon. So I bought it too. Having children sure changes my perspective on warranties.
> 
> PS I was in BestBuy a few days ago and the guy was telling a customer that the manufacturer warranty would be void if the inside of the PC wasnt cleaned out every six months, so they should buy the store warranty.


Aaarrrggghhh I like Best Buy, but that was simply not true. I never buy their extended warranties.


----------



## cqprime

Anyone of you ever done a warranty replacement with Trade Square while you are based overseas outside USA ?



luvmy4brats said:


> I just broke poor Bella's screen. Somehow she got left under the blanket and I laid down on it and heard a crunch. It's just a sickening sound. I could just cry.
> 
> Luckily, I have Square Trade and am in the process of filing a claim now. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> I think that instead of buying another K2, I'll get a DX instead. I pretty much only use it at home these days, using my iPhone Kindle app when I'm out and about. That means I'll be selling the 3 Oberon and 1 Amazon cover I have, along with the 2 BorsaBella bags I have.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

KimmyA said:


> That's awesome and fast. Let us know if they deduct the $50. Either way it sounds like Squaretrade is easy to work with.


 Amazon's extended warranty covers it that fast too but their cost is too high for the DX warranty. Since it is $65 for the K2 warranty and covers any battery that has to be replaced in two years, which is
$58 plus $8 shipping, I consider that one worth it. No deductible either.

Where I made the difference for myself is in the things that happen with the Kindle which
Amazon fixes but Sony, a more traditional company, won't. For poor screen contrast and fading in the sun, Amazon replaces them, even serially. I really doubt that Squaretrade would do that.

And Amazon will cover those same problems for the refurbished ones on the basic 1-yr warranty but has no extended warranty at all for a 2nd year. It doesn't cover drops for the refurbished ones then.

SquareTrade is a must with refurbs if you care about the 2nd year -- but since refurbs aren't covered for drops by SquareTrade either, I'd forego the 2nd yr and just figure I'll probably be on to the next Kindle model and sell a prior one.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

legalbs2 said:


> Most major credit cards and the American Express card give you a one year extension on your manufacturers' warranties when the item is purchased through that credit card. Just a FYI.


They tend to have large deductibles though.

And some have changed the terms on your card for those things since the economy semi-tanked and some banks gobbled other banks...


----------



## DailyLunatic

Sugar said:


> Aaarrrggghhh I like Best Buy, but that was simply not true. I never buy their extended warranties.


I like Best Buy as well, and like you I nevery buy the extended warranties. However...

I have a question about Amazon/Square Trade Warranties when compaired to Best Buy's. As example, I overheard an exchange between an upset customer and the computer sales guy. Sales guy was explaining to the customer that while a two year extended warranty had been purchased for the computer, and it was only a few months after that purchase, the fact that he [the customer] has used the warranty due to an issue ment that the warranty had been fulfilled and no longer in effect. The customer had a similar complaint with the replacement computer a few months after recieving replacement and felt that it should be covered as it was still well within the extended warranty period.

Long story short, I am wanting to find out if Amazon or Square Trade, Warranty goes away or has to be repurchased if I have an issue with a covered Kindle.

Thanx,
Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Garfy

As a longtime Squaretrade customer, I can tell you that their warranty will remain in effect until the expiration date of the contract.  The only issue I had was that to file the subsequent claim, I had to make a phone call because the website wouldn't allow me to file another claim on the same item.  However, they seem to have fixed that now and it seems you can do it online now (I just checked my account with a computer that they fixed.) Their customer service is #1... there's no one better or faster than Squaretrade!


----------



## Anne Victory

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Due to the cautionary tales here on KB, I TRY to never leave it on something that someone could lie, sit or stand on or put something on top of it. That being said, I get distracted at times and I won't say I'll never do it. It's good to be reminded, but I'm sorry it's at Bella's expense!
> 
> Betsy


I'm going to have to start with this policy. I was sitting on our porch swing last Sunday and set my Kindle down because my mom-in-law was pulling up. Darned if she didn't walk up and flop right down next to my Kindle. She actually DID sit on the very corner of it and was all "What?" when she heard me hiss and start hyperventilating. Thankfully, everything was fine, but yeah, I was in a state of panic for almost an hour.


----------



## retailranger

8 days without your kindle is not passing. I had my Kindle replaced in 2 days.


----------



## susan67

Where is a reliable website to get squaretrade coupons?
I have never heard of Squaretrade before reading this thread and am seriously thinking of insuring my kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When specials come available people usually post them in the 'buy/sell/trade' board below. . . . . .

My opinion:  an additional warranty is not needed for most people.  Amazon is GREAT about replacing defective Kindles -- even in the case of accidental damage.  At this point I almost think the only thing they'd not replace for is if you said something like "I threw it off the roof to see if it would bounce and it didn't".   I've even heard of Amazon replacing units out of warranty that fail for no reason.  Or if they're accidentally damaged and out of warranty, Amazon has offered $75 toward a new unit.

Of course, as always, your mileage may vary.


----------

